# Tonight’s buy. 79 stingray



## Praster89 (Oct 27, 2020)

Bought this bike tonight.. got it for a pretty good price.. giving it to my nephew for Christmas. 1979 stingray.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice bike, but I do not miss those late 1970s color schemes.


----------



## sworley (Nov 9, 2020)

Nice bike, but I do not miss those late 1970s color schemes.

Haha! Agreed. The blue and silver mist and red and black were the least offensive. The lime green and yellow might have been the worst unless you happened to be some kind of tractor fan...


----------

